# CFL Wattage



## yoman (Sep 9, 2007)

Ive read on this forum that people tend to use 13w or 23w CFLs. Why is this? I added 4 100w CFLs yesterday. Wouldnt the higher wattage bulbs work better? there isnt really much of a price difference. 

just wondering if the lower wattage CFLs are better for some reason since they are mentioned more on this forum?


----------



## TheConstantGardner (Sep 9, 2007)

Look at the packaging those lights came in really carefully. I think you'll find that you are using 23 watt bulbs.

4 - 100 watt cfls probably run you a couple hundred dollars. 4 - 23 watt lights would have run you about $10-$15


----------



## yoman (Sep 9, 2007)

Haha wow you are right.. talk about being misleading writing 100Watts all over the box real huge.. there is like only one section in like size 8 font that says they are actually 23 watts..

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## TheConstantGardner (Sep 9, 2007)

yoman said:


> Haha wow you are right.. talk about being misleading writing 100Watts all over the box real huge.. there is like only one section in like size 8 font that says they are actually 23 watts..
> 
> Thanks for the heads up!




Throw a 42 watter in there and watch the difference. You are absolutely correct. The higher wattage lights provide far more lumen and will give you better light depth penetration.

Good luck!


----------



## yoman (Sep 9, 2007)

do you think i need 42 watters in there? i have a 400w MH and the 4 23w CFLs. Ive got 9 plants. how much more growth would i get if i doubled the CFL wattage. 

I hear CFLs make the plant grow horizontally more than vertically.. but shouldnt this be the same with MH since they have a similar spectrum histogram


----------



## TheConstantGardner (Sep 9, 2007)

yoman said:


> i have a 400w MH and the 4 23w CFLs. Ive got 9 plants.


ooooohhh, nevermind. Would only help as side lighting, but I think your already golden


----------



## FilthyFletch (Sep 9, 2007)

The cfls are gonna be basically a waste with the 400 watter in there.They dont really add to much. You can get actual 125 watt cfls online for 2 for $40 but the little one like the 23 and 45 watters are more then they are worth.Side lighting is about it as far as usefulness but even then youd be better off with $8 four foot florescent shop lights with 2 40 watt bulbs


----------



## yoman (Sep 10, 2007)

yeah i wouldnt have gotten them if id known they werent 100w. oo that 125 watter looks nice. would they be good for flowering?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 10, 2007)

get a HPS for flowering.


----------



## 000420 (Sep 10, 2007)

why are we talking about CFLs in the advanced section?...just wondering....lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 10, 2007)

i want to start banning ALL CFL growers. lol


----------



## TheConstantGardner (Sep 10, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i want to start banning ALL CFL growers. lol


OMG, give me 6 weeks before you put that into action? Or will I be grandfathered in under the old rules? Can I stay since I'm running one cabinet with a 400w HPS?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 10, 2007)

TheConstantGardner said:


> OMG, give me 6 weeks before you put that into action? Or will I be grandfathered in under the old rules? Can I stay since I'm running one cabinet with a 400w HPS?



see, you should know better. i need a retro-active ban.


----------



## TheConstantGardner (Sep 10, 2007)

yeaaaah, I know better. I was young, I needed the money. no, wait... see, the thing is, the ones I have under CFL were supposed to die. THEY WERE SUPPOSED TO DIE MAN! Now I can't get in there to change the lights out since they've come back from the dead. They're friggin' huge and I think one ate my cat.


----------



## shooter21740 (Sep 14, 2007)

yoman said:


> Ive read on this forum that people tend to use 13w or 23w CFLs. Why is this? I added 4 100w CFLs yesterday. Wouldnt the higher wattage bulbs work better? there isnt really much of a price difference.
> 
> just wondering if the lower wattage CFLs are better for some reason since they are mentioned more on this forum?


alright if ur gonna use cfl' s u might wanna use the 125 watt cfl it puts out a lil over 10,000 lum go to greenshorticulture.com and ull find the best cfl' s for ur money


----------



## MAG1C (Sep 20, 2007)

i was wondering should i go out and get 2 more 45watt cfls? i have eight 2 week old plants. right now two 45 watt cfls are on them. should i get two more cfls?


----------



## yoman (Sep 21, 2007)

000420 said:


> why are we talking about CFLs in the advanced section?...just wondering....lol


because you touch yourself at night


----------



## mdgcmd (Sep 24, 2007)

Dude 1000bulbs.com go there they sell up to two hundred watt CFL's also search ebay!


----------



## JESSE (Oct 15, 2007)

you deffinately need more lights!


----------



## 000420 (Oct 15, 2007)

yoman said:


> because you touch yourself at night


yes I do...but seriously...growing with CFLs is far from advanced......it's for tiny harvesting newbs...that don't listen and waste money instead of investing in proper lighting....


----------



## mdgcmd (Oct 16, 2007)

000420 said:


> yes I do...but seriously...growing with CFLs is far from advanced......it's for tiny harvesting newbs...that don't listen and waste money instead of investing in proper lighting....


You are all being so stupid and narrow minded. I am using 2 105w 6400k CFL, and believe me they are a lot cooler than a 70w hps. I do have to appologize for not having adequate cash to offord a 1000w and a 1000cfm can-fan/ filter. Unfortunately I had to buy a cheap 4" votex and a small 100cfm filter. 

CFL's are not just for newbs that don't listen and waste money they are for ppl that are in a situation where HID's are unreasonable and unpractical. I know that if I put a 175w MH it would cook my pants and even in a 13 cubic feet dresser and about 75cfm venting it can be a pain keeping temps below 85. Use your imagination and guess what a HID would do in there. All I can really say is how ignorant a person can be with a statement like your and the rest of you narrow minders lol.


----------



## UnEmploymentDude (Oct 16, 2007)

mdgcmd is totally right. Some of use are forced to do stealth grows ya know...


----------



## FilthyFletch (Oct 16, 2007)

well hps lights are so cheap now they are actually as cheap as the correct sized cfls so thats why I dont see the point of cfls.All the cfls I ever used seem to add just as much heat when you use enough to make it worth while.Hell I got 5 of my 1000 watt hps ballast for under $68 each which is what just about the same amount as just enough cfls for a plant?I did find a good place yesterday to get the blue spectrum 23 watt cfls yesterday for $1.50 each so I bought some for extra house lamp replacements.


----------



## madcow (Oct 16, 2007)

i want to grow 2 plants under cfls this winter just for fun.i don't care if its a tiny harvest!


----------



## 000420 (Oct 17, 2007)

mdgcmd said:


> You are all being so stupid and narrow minded. I am using 2 105w 6400k CFL, and believe me they are a lot cooler than a 70w hps. I do have to appologize for not having adequate cash to offord a 1000w and a 1000cfm can-fan/ filter. Unfortunately I had to buy a cheap 4" votex and a small 100cfm filter.
> 
> CFL's are not just for newbs that don't listen and waste money they are for ppl that are in a situation where HID's are unreasonable and unpractical. I know that if I put a 175w MH it would cook my pants and even in a 13 cubic feet dresser and about 75cfm venting it can be a pain keeping temps below 85. Use your imagination and guess what a HID would do in there. All I can really say is how ignorant a person can be with a statement like your and the rest of you narrow minders lol.



man you are retarded....you can use a 400 watt hps from start to finish in a closet or tight spot with a $12 bathroom exhaust fan for exhaust.....the temps might be in the mid 80's but you can get the job done and spend less money and get way more yield in the end.....HPS lights are cheap as hell...it's more expensive to buy 400 true watts of CFL bulbs and reflectors and crap than just buying a $100 complete 400 watt HPS system.....you are a newb sucked into bull shit...CFL is crap.......Have fun...you are ignorant and close minded that's why you keep arguing for your CFLs but you literally have not seen the light yet...open your eyes.......LOL........CFLs...LOL.......


----------



## 000420 (Oct 17, 2007)

UnEmploymentDude said:


> mdgcmd is totally right. Some of use are forced to do stealth grows ya know...


A 400 watt HPS grow....is a stealth grow...it's tiny....you could do just one plant........that yields 6-7 ounces..but it's still a stealth grow


----------



## mdgcmd (Oct 17, 2007)

000420 said:


> man you are retarded....you can use a 400 watt hps from start to finish in a closet or tight spot with a $12 bathroom exhaust fan for exhaust.....the temps might be in the mid 80's but you can get the job done and spend less money and get way more yield in the end.....HPS lights are cheap as hell...it's more expensive to buy 400 true watts of CFL bulbs and reflectors and crap than just buying a $100 complete 400 watt HPS system.....you are a newb sucked into bull shit...CFL is crap.......Have fun...you are ignorant and close minded that's why you keep arguing for your CFLs but you literally have not seen the light yet...open your eyes.......LOL........CFLs...LOL.......


And I'm sure that bathroom fan will blow through a 100CFM scrubber without any issues right... wrong!!! I am not a newb by any mean but I will admit I have been away for three years. As everything stand I still have my two 400w HPS and my 250w MH. And I have already tested the 250 in the dresser I am using and temps were in the high nineties using 110 CFM centrifugal fan and a 100 scrubber with and with out the dust filter on it. Basically will you get a better yield with an HPS yes... but it will not fit in any grow. Even a 70w HPS is hotter than my two 105w CFLs, the CFL's keep me right around 80*F. CFL's are for ppl that do not have the convenience of space, time and money for a commercial grow. It's just us and our closets in our rented apartments.


----------



## shooter21740 (Oct 21, 2007)

alright yall i found a 125 watt cfl system that puts out 10,500 lumens this is a single bulb there are also multi bulb systems p.s. this one is a budget system


----------



## anhedonia (Oct 21, 2007)

i threw a couple 40 watss and 2 54 watt t5' and keep my plants on 24/7 untill my hps gets here. then they go into flowering under 400 watts.


----------



## TheGardenMan (Oct 22, 2007)

Is it safe to use flood lights??


----------



## KaliHustla (Oct 22, 2007)

Just go buy a T-5 Thats what I have and it push's 40.000 lumens plus in my closet I got a 95 watt bulb mounted on my wall and ya my bulb cost me about 100 bucks I only use cfl's but I find it better to use those small CFL's for the early start of vegging then I put it under the big lights and if u get a T-5 you can switch out the bulbs for cooler and warmer lights for veggn and flowering so you might wana look into that my T-5 only cost me 269.00


----------



## mdgcmd (Oct 23, 2007)

I just read about these bulbs called "Ceramic Metal Halide" CMH. They are suppose to be a lot cooler than HPS and fit right into the same ballast. Also there spectrum is suppose to be better for the plants.


----------



## GrizzSpitter (Oct 23, 2007)

maybe, but they don't emit the same low light frequency


----------



## cannaboy13 (Nov 1, 2007)

how about 2 2700 lumen cfls(150watt) and 2 warm whites would that be enough for flowering


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Nov 1, 2007)

000420 said:


> A 400 watt HPS grow....is a stealth grow...it's tiny....you could do just one plant........that yields 6-7 ounces..but it's still a stealth grow


6-7 ounces from one plant? How big a plant are we talking? I'm planning on growing two plants under a 400w HPS for my personal crop.


----------



## mdgcmd (Nov 2, 2007)

GrizzSpitter said:


> maybe, but they don't emit the same low light frequency


Not to sure if you are referring to my post or not, and I don't know if you are saying that they are not good for growing. Trust me they are great for growing weed, and can be used for both veg and flowering.

International Cannagraphic Magazine Forums - Johnny Blaze
You can see by this thread that they are excellent bulbs for all growth stages. They emit much lower heat than any HID and they are a much better K temp.


----------



## KaliHustla (Nov 3, 2007)

MY T-5 4 foot works perfect I got 8 Blue(cool) for veg'n and I got 8 red for blooming and i have done this for 3 harvest's and I got about the same yield as my 600watt HPS so I think you should keep your opinion to yourself and not attack people cause they use cfl's I bet at the end of my harvest I would make more money then you and at least the same yield as you with my CFL after paying the power bill and everything like that so get off your high horse you cocky shmuck and help people not talk shit to them


----------



## 000420 (Nov 3, 2007)

KaliHustla said:


> MY T-5 4 foot works perfect I got 8 Blue(cool) for veg'n and I got 8 red for blooming and i have done this for 3 harvest's and I got about the same yield as my 600watt HPS so I think you should keep your opinion to yourself and not attack people cause they use cfl's I bet at the end of my harvest I would make more money then you and at least the same yield as you with my CFL after paying the power bill and everything like that so get off your high horse you cocky shmuck and help people not talk shit to them



ROFLMAO...if you pulled the same with a 600 watt..it's because of your inexperience.....oh and I would love to take that bet..I guarantee I could out yield you and make more profit in the end using a 600 watt HPS if you were using a 4' T-5.....would not even compare...there is a reason we PROS use HID..........


LOL...you so funny...


----------



## KaliHustla (Nov 3, 2007)

you pros were not all pros you idiot thats why were on here asking question and then there are dick heads like you who think they know everything the kid asked a question were all here to learn so sence your such a god damn pro why dont you try helping people insead of talkin shit ok?? god there's always has to be a couple slapdicks on every forum


----------



## KaliHustla (Nov 3, 2007)

and ya I got 12 plants right now under two 4 foot T-5's and everything is lovely here so you prefer HPS or whatever thats cool but I know for a fact you can bloom marijuana with CFL's cause I have done it multiple time's


----------



## 000420 (Nov 3, 2007)

KaliHustla said:


> you pros were not all pros you idiot thats why were on here asking question and then there are dick heads like you who think they know everything the kid asked a question were all here to learn so sence your such a god damn pro why dont you try helping people insead of talkin shit ok?? god there's always has to be a couple slapdicks on every forum



you are the one talking shit and calling names, I never did that..I only said this topic is in the wrong forum.....CFL growing is not Advanced Marijuana Cultivation..it's elementary.......and HIDs are so cheap now CFL is a waste of money...I was giving good advice...."don't waste your time with CFLs if you want a real harvest"..........Jeez.....some one has an attitude.....


----------



## o'rly (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm using 1 40watt, 1 18 watt and 2 13 watts

If I'm right that's like 350-400watts


----------



## o'rly (Nov 7, 2007)

000420 said:


> you are the one talking shit and calling names, I never did that..I only said this topic is in the wrong forum.....CFL growing is not Advanced Marijuana Cultivation..it's elementary.......and HIDs are so cheap now CFL is a waste of money...I was giving good advice...."don't waste your time with CFLs if you want a real harvest"..........Jeez.....some one has an attitude.....


----------



## 000420 (Nov 7, 2007)

o'rly said:


> I'm using 1 40watt, 1 18 watt and 2 13 watts
> 
> If I'm right that's like 350-400watts



40watts + 18watts + 2 x 13watts = 84 watts, you are talking of the equivalent watts being 350-400, and it is an equivalence to incandescent lighting not HID....


----------



## mr.x007 (Nov 7, 2007)

250w flouro. outdoor lamp from lowes 19$ shoot i just read the box it says 42w 250w light output sorry.


----------



## o'rly (Nov 7, 2007)

000420 said:


> 40watts + 18watts + 2 x 13watts = 84 watts, you are talking of the equivalent watts being 350-400, and it is an equivalence to incandescent lighting not HID....


 
you're right. I was talking about the equivalent


----------



## edro (Nov 29, 2007)

I have a close friend who has done well with cfl's. for a small grower their perfect, no hassels with heat. Really good bud. 105watt and up, anything less is a waste


edro


----------



## joeblow420 (Nov 29, 2007)

I hope the 75 watters Im getting will do a good enough job.. Its the highest wattage I could find..
I just moved overseas, and HPS/MH, and Hydro are nonexistant over here.. CFLs were my only choice.. 
Im sure I could mail order, but Im not about to spend the extra shipping when I can just get 6-8 75w CFLs in there.. 
They are like 3 times bigger then the regular cfl bulbs, but still fit into the same size outlet  Hope they will work, ok since it seems to be my only choice


----------



## JESSE (Dec 2, 2007)

do you think i could flower five plants with ten 42w lights? the strains skunk skunk flowering early when they get a foot tall. i am not sure shat this will yield either.... i have never tried cfls and if i get a good outcome then im going to use them instead of spending so much on a firehazard!


----------



## KaliHustla (Dec 2, 2007)

blah blah you poor bastards go buy a T-5 8 bulb and ur good


----------



## JESSE (Dec 2, 2007)

that didnt sound like help to me werent you just raggin some guys ass about shit like that! if i wasnt poor i would have hps dumbass, and if you not poor you would to!


----------



## KaliHustla (Dec 2, 2007)

I actually have a LED 
along with my two T-5's so come give me a hand job and I might let you look at one of my T-5's


----------



## KaliHustla (Dec 2, 2007)

and actually the new T-5's cost more then MH do so


----------



## spanky (Dec 5, 2007)

can i veg one mom with a 105 watt cfl?


----------



## DR. GROW GREEN (Mar 30, 2009)

im new to rollitup so i dont no how to work this but i researchd alot of shit for like a half year or so and im starting my frist grow its going to be100% Stealth and 100% DIY with every material i have around my house i need to know if theres any way to get a carbon filter for a small fan approx. 2" x 2" out of anything like a stareo,gaming system, or toy things like that and i need advice o n how much cfls of 13w i would need for 1plant its a 13w 2700k and i need the lights to last from seed-harvest, and i need to know how many and how far from the plant they should be and how many for 2 plants? i will post pictures and sorry im new and i dont no how to start a tread in this site please help here is my grow

the yellow memory card is to indacate the area for a hole for the fan/light cords
the black piece of cardboard is for the place for the outake fan 
the other fan i believe is blown out but i will find out once i wire it
the light is on chains to raise/lower it
the red thing is a red party cup and the dvds are so if my parents(yes i live with my parents even tho i am 19) creep around my room and open the cabnit they will no see any light or anything suspious and for the light leaks its ok becuz i am going to be puting a black garbage bag stapled at the top and cut to the right size( a bit longer on the bottom) so i can raise it up when i check/water the plants, or i will use a paice of cardboard and the white printing paper it to improvise for mylar/foil becuz i dont have money(DONT GET ADDICTD TO COKE IT SUCKS) and foil is worse but the white paper should work like white paint right? good or bad? and do plants need nutes no matter what? like can i just hav everything besides nutes and get them to still grow? the diamentions are depth=15.5"
width=9"
hight=16.7"
please anser my questions if u can thx


----------



## z4qqqbs (Mar 30, 2009)

ur gonna need more light then a 13watt clf........try a 64 watt = 300watts then ull be on the right track


----------



## DR. GROW GREEN (Mar 30, 2009)

z4qqqbs said:


> ur gonna need more light then a 13watt clf........try a 64 watt = 300watts then ull be on the right track


the whole point of where i said im using the materials i have is that i dont have money and im using the bulbs i HAVE all i need to know is how many 300w u said 13w = 60 so 60x3=180 60x4= 240 60x5=300 so 5=1 so i need 5 thx for the info


----------



## htownhmgrow09 (Mar 30, 2009)

wow i grow my shit under 300 actual watts of cfl i have 8 plants and ( btw kali hustla y do u have to talk shit ur just a punk little white kid in cali hahahahhahaah tothat t5's arent that bomb that u can only use two they only put out like 5k lumens each so get real and quit talking shit u fag fuck from cali )( not hating on everybody from cali no offense to the rest lmao) . n e ways cfls and leds willl soon blow hid fag ass out the water just watch everyone is trying it and soon the technology will be great enough that it will ( lol i hope i wont stop using cfl s till its legal so to all stay safe and have a high night) peace


----------



## anhedonia (Mar 31, 2009)

actually t-5's are the shit. They put out alot of lumens and practically no heat. LED's suck ass though. I have a pretty sizeable grow right now but Im thinking about setting up a tiny grow cab and go streight from rooted clone into flower. Not sure if Im going to use 24" t-5's or cfl's. Its going to be for flowering only.


----------



## Ghost420 (Mar 31, 2009)

htownhmgrow09 said:


> wow i grow my shit under 300 actual watts of cfl i have 8 plants and ( btw kali hustla y do u have to talk shit ur just a punk little white kid in cali hahahahhahaah tothat t5's arent that bomb that u can only use two they only put out like 5k lumens each so get real and quit talking shit u fag fuck from cali )( not hating on everybody from cali no offense to the rest lmao) . n e ways cfls and leds willl soon blow hid fag ass out the water just watch everyone is trying it and soon the technology will be great enough that it will ( lol i hope i wont stop using cfl s till its legal so to all stay safe and have a high night) peace



lol wait until you harvest. 8 plants under 300w cfl lol


----------

